# FSH Level



## xxTonixx

Hi hope someone can help!

Am due to start ICSI number 2 and am currently awaiting AF who is due this coming week! Two questions if I may,

1) Last time it was checked my FSH was 3.9, my weight and everything is roughly the same is there any reason it may have got higher, am worried cause if it is over 10 they will delay treatment till next cycle!

2) They are going to do a test on day 2 of my cycle to check my levels and then hopefully tell me I can start d/regging. My cycles are a bit odd I can either come on all in one go or just spot for a week. If I went the day after the first sign of my period but I was wrong and I actually came on properly the the following day would that affect my FSH levels?

Hope that made some sence

And thanks in advance!

Toni[br]Posted on: 27/05/06, 11:37Please someone?


----------



## Ruth

At your age it is very unusual for FSH to alter to high from month to month so would not expect there to be a problem. Day 1 of period or day 3 should also be fine.
Good luck!!

Ruth


----------



## xxTonixx

Thanks Ruth am just a bit nervous i think


----------

